# how to have a short window of feeling completely real again



## odin (Feb 21, 2005)

you all know the feeling when your trying to get a fire going so u blow really hard into it and your head gets woozy, if you have dr, try doing this. and then tell me how it fees, the feeling lasts less than ten seconds but if u do this than u will know that there is a different reallity than a DR one and how u felt real before is really how u felt. you don't need to blow on a fire to do this just do the same thing that u would to when u are blowing on a fire anytime. breath in really fast and deep and exhale really hard deep and fast. it will take a bit to notice something so do it for a bit, and it is really uncomfortable to do but this is really worth it to try.

i know this sounds weird and there are a lot of people on this site that i cannot relate to at all and it sucks when someone writes something about how like taking vitamins or doing yoga helps dr. i think that stuff does shit all. please do not reply telling me that it does work

sorry for sounding like a asshole, i'm not trying to sound nice, i really only want to know if people feel the same when they do the breathing thing i talked about, i only care about one thing here and that is getting better and because if this feeling i got when i did the breath thing. i believe that dr has something to do with the oxygen or CO2 levels in the blood stream through out the brain..

try this than reply and tell me what u have felt. thank you :twisted:


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

When I laugh, since DR started, I experience the 'woozy' light-headed feeling you talk about, a bit like I'm about to faint, but I don't. I never experience this as a good thing, it always increases my DR symptoms and never brings me into reality.

I may still try to induce the feeling in the way you describe and see what happens, but I'm hesitant to do so because I feel it's more likely that I will have a negative reaction than a positive one.

What you say about oxygen does ring bells though. For a long time before I got DR, I would often feel dizzy when standing up, and my vision would fade to grey until I bent over to make the blood come back to my head. This has been something that has happened to me quite a bit throughout my whole life, but for a few years there, it was an EVERYDAY thing as opposed to the occasional thing that it used to be. Recently I realised that it wasn't happening as much, and I'd been feeling a bit better as regards the DR too. So, maybe there is a connection.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

this is hyperventilation. when you breathe extra deep or extra fast the co2/o2 levels completely change in your blood. Good if it works.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Vitamins and yoga rules!


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

I have the exact same effects.

When I laught out loud...
When I smoke too much...
When I exercise too intensively...
Anything that relates to a change in my breathing causes me DP/DR for sure.
When it's too humid outside...like right now... :shock:

Leanring again how to breath is maybe the key...

I beleive that MY (and maybe other's) DR is the result of a chronic hyperventilation, due to a really deep stress inside of me, and a general health condition (sleep, food etc...)

I also beleive that DR could be the result of a lack of oxygen to the brain, or to the lungs, or too much oxygen, whatever...
Poor blood circulation.

2 good psychologists (aware of DP), after 6 months told me ....
*You should go see a doctor, those symptoms are physical.*

In front of a mirror, I clearly know who I am, always.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

its really humid here too. is all of eastern canada in a humid spell?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Ohio's really humid, too. Maybe all of N. America?


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, the east is pretty friggin' hot right now... just be glad you're not in Arizona...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Happy that it's nice and warm in the America's. Really happy for you.

It's the middle of summer here in the UK and..............it's cold. And raining.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Not in Surrey... :twisted:

Clear blue skies and sun...And I really must get up off my arse and find a job.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Bastard. :twisted:

Is it really ? I'm only a hundred miles or so from Surrey, and it's ruddy awful here. I must also get off my arse/s to make a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> arse/s


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, but for some reason that cracked me up.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

At the risk of hijacking this thread with our butt related gags, did you say 'cracked' on purpose ? :twisted:


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Inflammed said:


> When it's too humid outside...like right now... :shock:


Yep, that's been a real killer for me this summer so far. I can't get used to the heat, and if I feel all stuffy then I start along that path to the 'darkside' as I call it, with a really horrible dirty feeling deep inside me that makes me feel really irritated by everything around me.

I've also had circulation problems in the past a bit, my legs used to go numb quite a bit, and I have developed a tendancy for parts of my body to go numb if I lean on them for a much shorter period than you'd normally expect. I remember being in the bath on the first day I had dr, and I got numb legs then.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

mulder said:


> I've also had circulation problems in the past a bit, my legs used to go numb quite a bit, and I have developed a tendancy for parts of my body to go numb if I lean on them for a much shorter period than you'd normally expect..


Same thing here, cannot sit on a leg without it going numb.
Our DR are very similar...
Odin, you left your thread ?
I think we might have alot to analyse on those subjects...


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

> Same thing here, cannot sit on a leg without it going numb.


I probably don't realize the extent you're talking about here, but that sounds pretty normal. If you sit on a leg, you cut off the blow flow so it goes numb.


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Well, yes it is normal, but it started to happen a lot quicker and easier than it used to for some reason, and the effects last ages.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, I have that problem too. It seems like my circulation is effected somehow.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

When you over breathe you can have the feelings of dp/dr. This is called hyperventilation and it can make you feel lousy. Spacey, dizzy, out of body feeling. Some people do not realize that they are over breathing. When you are anxious all the time it could be something that is on going. Relaxation exercises are very helpful and learning to breath properly is also helpful.

gem.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

What about not breathing enough? (Shallow breathing) This is what I tend to do.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

Shallow breathing can make you feel symptoms of dp/dr also. Spacey, dizziness. Can make you feel floaty.

gem.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

> When it's too humid outside...


Funny you should say that. Yesterday evening I walked outside, breathed in, and turned to say to my friend "it's so humid, don't you feel like you can't breathe?" but not in a particularly serious way, and then had the biggest panic attack I've had for months. Vision and sense of space completely dissolved, it was horrible, I haven't been so scared since before last Christmas, I didn't think I could feel that scared anymore.

O well. Takes my mind off my exams! Terror beats the boredom of revision any day...


----------



## odin (Feb 21, 2005)

guys im saying that when i blow in to a fire my dr seems to lift for a short moment and i get a glimpse of what it used to be like and at that moment i know that i havent always felt like this and it is good to have reminders of that because i often forget that there can be any thing else, trust me guys try it, it only works when u blow into a fire because the oxygen is getting used up by the fire, trust me give it a shot


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, here is a breathing exercise given to me by my psych & helped me recover. You breath in from your belly your chest rises last & you count 1000, 2000, 3000 from when you start breathing in & then you exhale your belly goes in 4000, 5000, 6000. You do this for 20 mins a day & through your day just check that you are breating in from your belly this will ensure that the exercises are actually breaking your habit of bad breathing.

I have been a shallow breather since I was 4 as I have chronic asthma. These exercises will help elleviate the dp/dr.


----------

